# Benitez - Napoli è addio. Spalletti prossimo allenatore?



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2015)

Secondo Sportmediaset, De Laurentiis è furioso per l'eliminazione in Coppa Italia in casa contro la Lazio. Il tecnico spagnolo ha il contratto in scadenza quest'estate con bonus per il prossimo anno. Salvo miracoli che vuol dire vincere l'Europa League, il divorzio tra Benitez e Napoli è ormai vicino. 

L'obiettivo numero uno di AdL è luciano Spalletti che da giugno sarà "libero". Spalletti oltre ad una grande esperienza, usa il 4-2-3-1 in questo modo la squadra non è costretta ad abituarsi ad un nuovo modulo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2015)

Ah beh, a questo punto mi tengo Benitez. Con Spalletti non farebbero mai il salto di qualità.


----------



## Frikez (9 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah beh, a questo punto mi tengo Benitez. Con Spalletti non farebbero mai il salto di qualità.



Benitez ormai non ha più in pugno la squadra, va cambiato a tutti i costi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Benitez ormai non ha più in pugno la squadra, va cambiato a tutti i costi.


Lo so, era una provocazione, sono costretti a cambiare ma se prenderanno Spalletti si ritroveranno nell'ennesimo limbo.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo so, era una provocazione, sono costretti a cambiare ma se prenderanno Spalletti si ritroveranno nell'ennesimo limbo.



Sono d'accordo. Ho l'impressione che i tifosi del Napoli faranno bene a ricordarsi della partita del San Mames perchè per un pò la champions la vedranno solo con l'abbonamento a Premium.


----------



## Jino (9 Aprile 2015)

I recenti risultati non sono che figli della fine del progetto, del sicuro addio dei vari Benitez, Callejon, Higuain e qualcun altro. Spalletti darebbe sicuramente continuità alla tipologia di gioco imbastita dallo stesso spagnolo nelle ultime stagioni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Ho l'impressione che i tifosi del Napoli faranno bene a ricordarsi della partita del San Mames perchè per un pò la champions la vedranno solo con l'abbonamento a Premium.


Appunto, già quest'anno non arriveranno nemmeno tra i primi tre, se poi ingaggiano Spalletti...


----------



## Lollo interista (9 Aprile 2015)

Mah....solo a me Spalletti pare tutt'altro che scarso?


----------



## Frikez (9 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto, già quest'anno non arriveranno nemmeno tra i primi tre, se poi ingaggiano Spalletti...



Secondi dietro la Juve


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Secondi dietro la Juve


Scommessina?


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Aprile 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Mah....solo a me Spalletti pare tutt'altro che scarso?



Non è scarso però ho l'impressione che abbiano raggiunto già l'apice. Più di questo non vanno e mi pare che l'inerzia è in discesa a prescindere dell'allenatore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Mah....solo a me Spalletti pare tutt'altro che scarso?


Scarso non è ma non è neanche un vincente.


----------



## Mou (9 Aprile 2015)

Il progetto Napoli quest'anno sta subendo un ridimensionamento epocale. In estate De Laurentis doveva decisamente investire di più per fare il salto di qualità definitivo, ma pensava che la rosa andasse bene così, nonostante centrocampo e difesa pieni di buchi.
Sento i tifosi del Napoli parlare a cuor leggere della cessione di Higuain, quando nessuna rifondazione può essere credibile se il primo a venire a mancare è il pezzo più pregiati di tutti. Voglio vedere con Gabbiadini e Zapata dove vanno.


----------



## juventino (10 Aprile 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Il progetto Napoli quest'anno sta subendo un ridimensionamento epocale. In estate De Laurentis doveva decisamente investire di più per fare il salto di qualità definitivo, ma pensava che la rosa andasse bene così, nonostante centrocampo e difesa pieni di buchi.
> Sento i tifosi del Napoli parlare a cuor leggere della cessione di Higuain, quando nessuna rifondazione può essere credibile se il primo a venire a mancare è il pezzo più pregiati di tutti. Voglio vedere con Gabbiadini e Zapata dove vanno.



Alla fine Spalletti va bene per loro. Il dramma sarebbe prendere un Sarri o un Di Francesco, allora lì si che potremmo parlare di ridimensionamento. Poi sul fatto che De Laurentis quest'anno sia il colpevole numero 1 non ci piove.
Capitolo Higuain: per carità nessuno lo vuole mettere in discussione come giocatore, ma siamo onesti, in queste due stagioni è stato molto incostante. Se lo cedessero a 50 milioni lo possono trovare tranquillamente un sostituto all'altezza.


----------



## Mou (10 Aprile 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Alla fine Spalletti va bene per loro. Il dramma sarebbe prendere un Sarri o un Di Francesco, allora lì si che potremmo parlare di ridimensionamento. Poi sul fatto che De Laurentis quest'anno sia il colpevole numero 1 non ci piove.
> Capitolo Higuain: per carità nessuno lo vuole mettere in discussione come giocatore, ma siamo onesti, in queste due stagioni è stato molto incostante. Se lo cedessero a 50 milioni lo possono trovare tranquillamente un sostituto all'altezza.



Spalletti è un buon allenatore, sicuramente un upgrade rispetto ai citati Sarri, Di Francesco e ci metto anche Mihajlovic. Benitez in Italia non ci ha mai capito nulla, anzi il suo integralismo tattico legato al 4-2-3-1 per certi versi è anche deleterio, il suo abbandono può addirittura giovare.
Ma Higuain... Se lo vendessero a 50 milioni e al suo posto prendessero Benzema/Falcao, tanto di guadagnato, ma io sento parlare di Immobile... Un Higuain incostante a Immobile gli mangia in testa IMHO.


----------



## juventino (10 Aprile 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Spalletti è un buon allenatore, sicuramente un upgrade rispetto ai citati Sarri, Di Francesco e ci metto anche Mihajlovic. Benitez in Italia non ci ha mai capito nulla, anzi il suo integralismo tattico legato al 4-2-3-1 per certi versi è anche deleterio, il suo abbandono può addirittura giovare.
> Ma Higuain... Se lo vendessero a 50 milioni e al suo posto prendessero Benzema/Falcao, tanto di guadagnato, ma io sento parlare di Immobile... Un Higuain incostante a Immobile gli mangia in testa IMHO.



Ah beh è chiaro che con un cesso random in stile Immobile o Destro ci perderebbero di molto. Ma a mio avviso già con un Jackson Martinez la perdita del Pipita non sarebbe drammatica più di tanto.


----------



## Mou (10 Aprile 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ah beh è chiaro che con un cesso random in stile Immobile o Destro ci perderebbero di molto. Ma a mio avviso già con un Jackson Martinez la perdita del Pipita non sarebbe drammatica più di tanto.



Sarebbe un buon acquisto, anche se il Napoli è una squadra piena di lacune e l'attacco probabilmente è il settore più in ordine. Come faranno senza Champions?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Aprile 2015)

L'eterno secondo per una squadra mai vincente! Comblimend'!


----------



## Jino (10 Aprile 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Il progetto Napoli quest'anno sta subendo un ridimensionamento epocale. In estate De Laurentis doveva decisamente investire di più per fare il salto di qualità definitivo, ma pensava che la rosa andasse bene così, nonostante centrocampo e difesa pieni di buchi.
> Sento i tifosi del Napoli parlare a cuor leggere della cessione di Higuain, quando nessuna rifondazione può essere credibile se il primo a venire a mancare è il pezzo più pregiati di tutti. Voglio vedere con Gabbiadini e Zapata dove vanno.



Higuain è un fenomeno, sarà una perdita tremenda. Ma attenzione io dico una cosa, Gabbiadini se verrà spostato punta centrale attenzione perchè da un punto di vista numerico se ne potrebbero vedere delle belle. Della serie non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere.


----------



## accadde_domani (11 Aprile 2015)

Spalletti sarebbe perfetto per un Napoli che riparte e non è vero che è un integralista del 4-2-3-1. Quel modulo lo scelse per questioni di pura emergenza a Roma, ma nella sua carriera ha fatto di tutto. Bisogna solo vedere se dopo tanta pensione dorata ha ancora gli stimoli giusti.


----------



## Jino (11 Aprile 2015)

accadde_domani ha scritto:


> Spalletti sarebbe perfetto per un Napoli che riparte e non è vero che è un integralista del 4-2-3-1. Quel modulo lo scelse per questioni di pura emergenza a Roma, ma nella sua carriera ha fatto di tutto. Bisogna solo vedere se dopo tanta pensione dorata ha ancora gli stimoli giusti.



Anche perchè i numeri restano numeri, parliamo di atteggiamento e idea di calcio, offensiva e propositiva da sempre. Di fatto ci sarebbe la continuità a Benitez, per mentalità sono allenatori molto simili.


----------

